# Winstrol Only 25mg ED - Athlete



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Im looking for an athletic edge, mainly speed as well as some strength. I am not looking to gain weight, looking more to either stay the same, or lose weight (which comes down to diet, I know). I am also interested in the "hardening" effects winny has.

Anyway, I was wondering what effects a lower dose of winny 25mg ED would have? As I am not a bodybuilder, my goals are different to average user. Would 25mg be enough to see some gains? I am wanting to keep sides to a minimum as well as gaining athletic performance. Opinions? Advice? Also, I would really like to hear from people with hands on experience with this, not stuff they have read - as I have read hundreds of threads already.

Thanks


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Best Gear for Athletes:

Anavar.. For mild to moderate strength gaines. Short acting alkaloid. 3 week detection time

Testosterone propianate... Short acting ester. Detection time 2-3 weeks.

So if you are looking for a real cycle.

Test prop + Var - 6 weeker in the offseason


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Slindog. I am really keen on the Anavar, but I cant get any.. It seems New Zealand isnt up with the rest of the world on that front.

Why is it that lots of sprinters and athletes go for winny?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

honestly, Most Pro athletes are not really informed about proper AAS use.

Winny weakens your tendon/ligaments and drys you out. Last think you want is to have stiff and dry muscles.

Anavar does dry you out but nto to the extent that winny does and its shutdown is minimal. Not to mention the increased collagen sythesis from Anavar is a plus for athletes

Add some test in there which will also increas you GH out put ad you can have some safe and reliable muscle gains


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

In my experience winstrol gave me excellent gains in strength and power and body composition at similar doses to those you mention (4 weeks - 10 - 15 kg on power clean).

Dose AM and do 2 weeks on and off or 4 weeks on and off and you will have minimal shutdown. If your sex drive/erection begins to weaken come off - this will be an indicator your HPTA is down regulating testosterone production


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok so what your saying is I could run 25mg ED, taken all in the morning. For 4 weeks. This would give minimal sides? I would prob do a PCT just to be on the safe side. What sort of results did u see, bosy composition wise? Harder? Leaner? Were you cutting, bulking or just going for strength? thanks Old but not out! I was looking for someone with hands on experience! Ill probably have a few more questions on your reply.. I hope you dont mind


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

geronamo said:


> Ok so what your saying is I could run 25mg ED, taken all in the morning. For 4 weeks. This would give minimal sides? I would prob do a PCT just to be on the safe side. What sort of results did u see, bosy composition wise? Harder? Leaner? Were you cutting, bulking or just going for strength? thanks Old but not out! I was looking for someone with hands on experience! Ill probably have a few more questions on your reply.. I hope you dont mind


Would generally gain a kg or so but with very noticeable benefits in body composition. I would generally eat clean - but no major changes to diet. I doubt very much if a PCT will be needed. I never used and never experienced a problem. If your sex drive and erection are ok at the end of 4-weeks I would be pretty certain your are not shutdown and producing testosterone. If you are not shutdown why PCT?


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes you make a very good point regarding PCT. If I monitored my sex drive I guess that would be a good indication. Were u affected by the sides? ie Joint pain? I am very impressed with your gains on the clean, that is what Im after. I am thinking of drinking the Winstrol.. did u inject or just use orally? Also, does the dosage change for different sized ppl? eg bigger body more winstrol?


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

I used oral - tablets. No joint pain, no sides except some spots. 25mg will be more effective on a 70kg individual than a 120kg individual - all else being equal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Winstrol is a top choice for athletes.

25mg per day sounds just about right IMO.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

top choice for athletes tendons and drying out effect very much over rated and is off no concern to most..its spouted a lot on internet...it is choice of many athletes for a reason...and is my fave oral


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok well I can get my hands on a vial. 100mg/ml x 10ml.. I could do 33mg ED for 30 days. As you say, it will be more effective one someone 70kg, I am 103 kg.. Old but not out, how much do you weigh? Thanks Lois Lane and miscreed! Why is it that the american sites say its not enough and use test? Are they all just a bunch of parrots?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Using test as any sort of speed athlete would be ridiculas no idea where this crap comes from. Winstrol has been proven over and over to break world records.

Yes just drink .33ml of the vial every day.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

at risk of parroting lois...ditto...little thing you might want to take with ..gulcosomine...i recon all athletes and weight trainers should take this any how...your joints will thank you in time..its not because wiini will destroy yer joints but because i would recommend it to any 1 taking any kind of gear/ training hard


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes but also cissus this is the powerhouse of joint health!


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

yep never used meself but heard good things about it...preventing joint problems is so cheap and easy but suprising how many dont bother till they actualy have a problem


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok so glucosamine and cissus? Never heard of cissus, but ill look it up. Thanks guys seems I have a plan now!! anything I should be aware of post cycle to keep/solidify gains?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Steroid gains are mainly there while on steroids don't expect to keep too many of them especially for sport.

Use them in the run up to a contest as long as you don't get tested.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A lot of sprinters use T3 as increase reaction times etc apparently


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

i remember reading that...it was interesting personaly i wouldnt have thought it would do any thing but i suposse if it enhanced them by a split second it was worth taking at that level ...as that is all it takes to win when your talking olympic level athletes..some of the guys who work with them really know there ****...


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Old but not out.. Whats your view on keeping the gains after running this cycle?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ben Johnson used winstrol. Always remember how he rinsed the world record. Awesome. Should have a drug assisted olympics IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Ben Johnson used winstrol. Always remember how he rinsed the world record. Awesome. Should have a drug assisted olympics IMO :thumbup1:


They already do its called the Olympics.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> They already do its called the Olympics.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Steroid gains are mainly there while on steroids don't expect to keep too many of them especially for sport.
> 
> Use them in the run up to a contest as long as you don't get tested.


completely disagree...way off


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Slindog said:


> completely disagree...way off


Lol oh by all means do explain instead of simply stating you disagree.

This is coming from an ex-strength athlete also.

Sure you keep some gains but you are NEVER EVER at the same physical development/performance as on gear.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol oh by all means do explain instead of simply stating you disagree.
> 
> This is coming from an ex-strength athlete also.
> 
> Sure you keep some gains but you are NEVER EVER at the same physical development/performance as on gear.


No disrespect,

From my experience you will lose a few pounds after a well planned and proper executed cycle/pct, but if you keep your diet at maintinence intake post cycle and i dont see why you can kep most of the gains, if you keep active.

I am a pro athlete and I respect all high level athletes.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Not talking about lb of muscle i am talking about performance.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree with con- same as high altitude training , the science proves that the benefit only lasts briefly, 2 or 3 weeks after you finish your back to where you were, maybe a slight placebo effect , as the brain is might powerful, but the actual benefit of any drug surely ceases once you have it truly out of your system?


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

noel said:


> agree with con- same as high altitude training , the science proves that the benefit only lasts briefly, 2 or 3 weeks after you finish your back to where you were, maybe a slight placebo effect , as the brain is might powerful, but the actual benefit of any drug surely ceases once you have it truly out of your system?


When young I weighed around 14 stone - could not put on weight. I did a 12-week course of dianabol and ended up at about 16 and half stone, with huge gains in strength.

I later became an international athlete in my sport - and competed at around 16stone, I kept most of the strength I had gained too. These gains have stayed with me for life!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Ben Johnson used winstrol. Always remember how he rinsed the world record. Awesome. Should have a drug assisted olympics IMO :thumbup1:


He has always argued the reason he thinks he was set up was because they detected winstrol - and that athletes wouldn't use it due to it's negative effects. It slows people down.

If you are a top athlete getadvice from a top coach - not a bodybuilding forum!


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Wrong - he has argued that the metabolite discovered in his urine was an early breakdown product of winstrol and to be present winstrol would have to be taken that day. His argument has been - why would I dope on a day I knew I would be tested and what good would it do that day anyway? Hence his belief he was spiked. He admits using winstrol in the build up but insists that he had enough of a window to clear the drug so believes he was spiked on the day

If you read Charlie Francis autobiography he confirms that winstrol was a the major doping product Ben J used. It allowed him to gain without having water retention and stiffness problems, which he found was the case with dbol and tbol. he also used testosterone injections - but off season and when injured. I have meet and spoken to Charlie F and he is quite open about what he did/di not do. Winstrol was amajor part of the program and he feels a succesful part.

Why on earth would winstrol slow you down - it has the ability to improve recovery, improve the conduction rates of neural impulses, selectively hypertrophy type 2 fibres and make you stronger and more powerful at the same (or even lighter) body weight. What part of that slows you down? Steroids can make you slow - but the majority of time this is due to excessive weight gain and water retention


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

slin by some of your posts you seem to confused what people are saying...this guy is on about perfomance ...not just muscle gains...all top guys plan their chems so when they perform they are getting benefits from them...then after the specific peroid of time planned (usualy couple big meets ) they dont expect to keep that sort of level...they cycle their training and aids for this very reason


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are a top athlete getadvice from a top coach - not a bodybuilding forum!

why do you assume that every one on here are just into b/b?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

micreed said:


> slin by some of your posts you seem to confused what people are saying...this guy is on about perfomance ...not just muscle gains...all top guys plan their chems so when they perform they are getting benefits from them...then after the specific peroid of time planned (usualy couple big meets ) they dont expect to keep that sort of level...they cycle their training and aids for this very reason


If you train properly for strength and speed, you will gain a fast twitch muscle fiber. Which is a main factor in expolise speed, and plyometric ability. All the best athlete in any sport have one thing than puts them apart, their speed of play

5 IBL of fast twitch from a cycle is ridiculous in the way it adds to your performance. It takes much longer to build naaturally.

It all about knowing what you are doing.

so yes you can have better performance after a cycle for a long while.

Endurance, should be good already if you are a top athlete, and only need brushing up.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Slindog said:


> If you train properly for strength and speed, you will gain a fast twitch muscle fiber. Which is a main factor in expolise speed, and plyometric ability. All the best athlete in any sport have one thing than puts them apart, their speed of play
> 
> 5 IBL of fast twitch from a cycle is ridiculous in the way it adds to your performance. It takes much longer to build naaturally.
> 
> ...


Exactly - this is why steroids work long term. If you gain 6lb of lean muscle and keep only 3lb of it that is a huge advantage in terms of performance


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Exactly - this is why steroids work long term. If you gain 6lb of lean muscle and keep only 3lb of it that is a huge advantage in terms of performance

of course thats assuming that the extra muscle mass is all that matters..


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

micreed said:


> Exactly - this is why steroids work long term. If you gain 6lb of lean muscle and keep only 3lb of it that is a huge advantage in terms of performance
> 
> of course thats assuming that the extra muscle mass is all that matters..


OK...

The way I train incoporates anerobic endurance, stamina, strength, power accelration, agility, technical sport training, functional training, and dont forget actually playing the game.

That is a Sh1T load of work, and ridiculous nutrition. The dedication is something sickinening if you want to be the best. If I am not training. I am working to recover faster. Suana, steam, jacuzzu, streching, massage, nutrition, mental drills, tactical study.

The muscle adapts to the training. Over 8 years I have become 87 kilos of an ultimate athlete. Meaning I am 100% percent functional. I have blazing speed, ability, strength and look great. Hell, I should be making millions if it were not for a possible career ending injury.

In a year if I gain 6-8 Ibl, it would be a phenominal year. Considering I run 15-20k+ a week almost ever week.

So in a 8 week TEST PROP cycle, I can gain what I do in a year in a healthier manner. The Increased test levels increase sythesis and muscle rebuilds faster. Its still the SAME type of muscle. Its an adaptation to your training.

So Why would an Athlete take AAS

To get better and healthier, how?

1. Lubricating joints

2. Rebuilding micro tears that have existed for months due to overtraining

3. Increase muscle mass to maintain or exceed a level of performance

4. Regenerate collagen from prolonged and excessive use

5. Increase sythesis rate


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

what sport do you do slindog?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

wow ...and you still dont know a thing about sports...just look at your overtraining on anabolics thread responses for 1.. and the sweeping statements you made there...if you dont realize that to some athletes extra muscle mass would be detrimental to their sport but still use anabolics for part of thier regime for other enhancing benefits apart from your cut and paste replys you need to do bit more research...also look at guys origianal post...he wasnt askin about extra mass he was interested in the preformance aspects of anabolics...jeez guys if you think anabolics are only good for muscle gains and muscle is be all and end all to sports performance i give up...


----------



## geronamo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Huge input!! It seems the only way we shall know is if I do it and keep a track of my progress. I plan on doing 33mg ED in the AM, with grapefruit Juice for 30 days. This will be combined with Weight training, Cardio and plyometric training. Ill keep u posted.


----------



## Sir_Winstrol (Feb 12, 2009)

I will use this thread since im a tested athlete and using Winny.

The question is are the detection times approximately similar for the injectable winny (IF I drink it) and oral winstrol? I understand the inj. and oral Winny are chemically identical and thus the detection time should be similar if both are used the oral route, right on? Any opinion highly appreciated!


----------

